# Modric-Milan : Like a tutte le foto.



## Super_Lollo (2 Luglio 2017)

Continuano i Like lasciati dal centrocampista Madrileno ad ogni post su tutti i social rossoneri .
Può essere che il giocatore sia Milanista ma fa molto effetto vedere questo "tifo" in modo così ossessivo.
Ultimo a livello temporale quello di ieri messo ai post su Borini.

Notizia volutamente messa in news in quando probabilmente non rientra nei piani di mercato rossoneri.


----------



## malos (2 Luglio 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Continuano i Like lasciati dal centrocampista Madrileno ad ogni post su tutti i social rossoneri .
> Può essere che il giocatore sia Milanista ma fa molto effetto vedere questo "tifo" in modo così ossessivo.
> Ultimo a livello temporale quello di ieri , messo ai post su Borini.
> 
> Notizia volutamente messa in news in quando probabilmente non rientra nei piani di mercato rossoneri.



No vabbè non oso neanche sognarlo.


----------



## Konrad (2 Luglio 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Continuano i Like lasciati dal centrocampista Madrileno ad ogni post su tutti i social rossoneri .
> Può essere che il giocatore sia Milanista ma fa molto effetto vedere questo "tifo" in modo così ossessivo.
> Ultimo a livello temporale quello di ieri , messo ai post su Borini.
> 
> Notizia volutamente messa in news in quando probabilmente non rientra nei piani di mercato rossoneri.



Mi auguro che smetta di usare le dita per cliccare i "like" e che prenda una penna in mano per firmare il contrattino con noi


----------



## Smarx10 (2 Luglio 2017)

Konrad ha scritto:


> Mi auguro che smetta di usare le dita per cliccare i "like" e che prenda una penna in mano per firmare il contrattino con noi



"Ma passiamo alle cose formali"


----------



## kipstar (2 Luglio 2017)

direi che rimarrà un sogno per adesso .... ma magari più avanti .... i prossimi anni ... chi lo sa....


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (2 Luglio 2017)

Kessiè-Modric-Bonaventura


----------



## Super_Lollo (2 Luglio 2017)

Dai ragazzi non illudiamoci , è il CC più forte del pianeta in quella posizione . Guadagnerà 10 milioni e il real non lo vende .

Utopia , rassegniamoci al fatto che semplicemente è milanista.


----------



## __king george__ (2 Luglio 2017)

ma mette anche dei like ad altre squadre o solo a noi? per capire se è un social-maniac o se c'è proprio qualcosa di passionale con noi...


----------



## Super_Lollo (2 Luglio 2017)




----------



## mefisto94 (2 Luglio 2017)

Smarx10 ha scritto:


> "Ma passiamo alle cose formali"







__king george__ ha scritto:


> ma mette anche dei like ad altre squadre o solo a noi? per capire se è un social-maniac o se c'è proprio qualcosa di passionale con noi...



La cosa strana è che ha cominciato da qualche settimana mi pare.

Comunque è il perno del real, di che stiamo parlando...


----------



## vanbasten (2 Luglio 2017)

max & fax che aspettate a portarlo a Milano al posto di biglia?



mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Comunque è il perno del real, di che stiamo parlando...


 Un 31enne dopo 5 anni di vittorie a madrid potrebbe anche cercare nuovi stimoli e perchè non fare gli ultimi anni nella squadra che tifa??


----------



## Super_Lollo (2 Luglio 2017)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Comunque è il perno del real, di che stiamo parlando...



Infatti come dicevo semplicemente è milanista , nulla a che vedere con il lavoro.


----------



## Super_Lollo (2 Luglio 2017)

vanbasten ha scritto:


> max & fax che aspettate a portarlo a Milano al posto di biglia?



Ci ballano tipo 40 milioni di acquisto e 70 di ingaggio da qui a 4 anni di differenza


----------



## Konrad (2 Luglio 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Dai ragazzi non illudiamoci , è il CC più forte del pianeta in quella posizione . *Guadagnerà 10 milioni* e il real non lo vende .
> 
> Utopia , rassegniamoci al fatto che semplicemente è milanista.



Veramente è uno dei pochi del Real ad avere uno stipendio abbordabile...prende 4,5 milioni all'anno. 
Certo deve essere lui a voler venire da noi...a comunicarlo al Real...a respingere le molteplici richieste che gli piomberebbero addosso...quindi la percentuale per stare larghissimi, è vicina all'1%


----------



## krull (2 Luglio 2017)

Veramente guadagna 4.5 e va per i 32. É sembra che prima della finale di Champions disse...se vinco lascio real . Mise il like anche quando presentarono la nuova maglia.....gesú viene giú San Siro se viene una roba simile


----------



## Igniorante (2 Luglio 2017)

Luka


----------



## MarcoMilanista (2 Luglio 2017)

Dai che la prossima stagione viene da noi!!


----------



## milan1899 (2 Luglio 2017)

Ricorderebbe quando Pirlo è andato dai gobbi....


----------



## Hellscream (2 Luglio 2017)

E' tifoso del Milan, fine della storia.


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (2 Luglio 2017)

Magari il prossimo anno, quando torneremo a giocare la coppa europea che ci spetta...


----------



## krull (2 Luglio 2017)

I sogni sono gratis....


----------



## Super_Lollo (2 Luglio 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> Veramente guadagna 4.5 e va per i 32. É sembra che prima della finale di Champions disse...se vinco lascio real . Mise il like anche quando presentarono la nuova maglia.....gesú viene giú San Siro se viene una roba simile



Centrocampo Biglia Modric Kessie e davanti Calha e compagnia ??? Verrebbe giù San siro ogni domenica


----------



## Crox93 (2 Luglio 2017)

Totalmente impossibile, imutile pure che ci pensiate.
Semplicemente è tifoso milanista e stop.


----------



## Konrad (2 Luglio 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Centrocampo Biglia Modric Kessie e davanti Calha e compagnia ??? Verrebbe giù San siro ogni domenica



Posto che è un sogno...il mio subconscio mi suggerisce che con Modric è più probabile che arrivi un Badelj che un Biglia.


----------



## Super_Lollo (2 Luglio 2017)

Konrad ha scritto:


> Posto che è un sogno...il mio subconscio mi suggerisce che con Modric è più probabile che arrivi un Badelj che un Biglia.



Ovvio ovvio stiamo "giocando" era così per parlare


----------



## Miracle1980 (2 Luglio 2017)

In rete si trova anche una foto di Modric da bambino con la maglia del Milan! Proviamo a chiederglielo tramite i social se gli garba...


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (2 Luglio 2017)

Sognare non costa nulla


----------



## tonilovin93 (2 Luglio 2017)

Mi pare evidente che questi siano tipo i 'mi piace' tattici delle ragazze.. dalla serie "ehi ho visto che mi guardi,ora ti metto qualche like così capisci che devi venire qua e sco*armi"


----------



## Raryof (2 Luglio 2017)

Se si libera viene da noi, è matematico.


----------



## krull (2 Luglio 2017)

tonilovin93 ha scritto:


> Mi pare evidente che questi siano tipo i 'mi piace' tattici delle ragazze.. dalla serie "ehi ho visto che mi guardi,ora ti metto qualche like così capisci che devi venire qua e sco*armi"



   Mirabé dagli ste 2 botte...


----------



## Pampu7 (2 Luglio 2017)

Purtroppo è solo un nostro tifoso


----------



## Symon (2 Luglio 2017)

Il fatto che continui a farlo sicuramente significa qualcosa...E' come se un nostro giocatore simbolo (chessò Bonaventura) si mettesse a mettere continui like al Real Madrid...Io come tifoso mi incaxxerei con lui e il pensiero è quello che prima o poi finirà in quel di Madrid.
Se arriva Modric siamo senza dubbio da scudetto, e mi auguro che quel "prima o poi" sia molto PRIMA.....


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (2 Luglio 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Continuano i Like lasciati dal centrocampista Madrileno ad ogni post su tutti i social rossoneri .
> Può essere che il giocatore sia Milanista ma fa molto effetto vedere questo "tifo" in modo così ossessivo.
> Ultimo a livello temporale quello di ieri messo ai post su Borini.
> 
> Notizia volutamente messa in news in quando probabilmente non rientra nei piani di mercato rossoneri.



Prego Y. Li di svenarsi e di portarci Luka. Tira fuori 65 milioni e portacelo a Milanello, ti prego!!!


----------



## Konrad (2 Luglio 2017)

Ma tipo...

Donnarumma/X
Conti/Calabria - Musacchio/Kjaer - Romagnoli/G. Gomez - Rodriguez/Antonelli
Kessié/Badelj - Modric/Krychowiak
Suso/X - Calhanoglu/Snejder - Bonaventura/Borini
A.Silva/Kalinic


----------



## Pit96 (2 Luglio 2017)

Rinuncerei a Biglia per lui


----------



## corvorossonero (2 Luglio 2017)

Conti era un altro che metteva nell'ultimo mese, like a volontà.


----------



## krull (2 Luglio 2017)

Se arriva ne faccio 3 di abbonamenti. Cosí a pene di segugio


----------



## Pit96 (2 Luglio 2017)

Comunque fossi in Fassone io un sondaggio lo proverei a fare, poi proverei a convincere il giocatore se è così appassionato alla nostra squadra. Se Modric volesse andarsene non dovrebbero obbligarlo a rimanere. 
Sognare non costa niente


----------



## medjai (2 Luglio 2017)

Symon ha scritto:


> Il fatto che continui a farlo sicuramente significa qualcosa...E' come se un nostro giocatore simbolo (chessò Bonaventura) si mettesse a mettere continui like al Real Madrid...Io come tifoso mi incaxxerei con lui e il pensiero è quello che prima o poi finirà in quel di Madrid.
> Se arriva Modric siamo senza dubbio da scudetto, e mi auguro che quel "prima o poi" sia molto PRIMA.....



Sfortunatamente adesso i tifosi del Madrid ci vedono come una squadretta. È più come Iniesta e l'Albacete Balompié, i catalani non si inca**ano per vedere come mostra il suo afetto alla squadra della sua terra. Infatti lo guardano come un atto di tenerezza. Perche sanno che l'Albacete non è un pericolo calcistico per loro. 

Magari se andiamo in Champions e continua a farlo, forse si che si possono preoccupare. Ma adesso, abbiamo tanto appeal da recuperare.


----------



## Clarenzio (2 Luglio 2017)

Konrad ha scritto:


> Veramente è uno dei pochi del Real ad avere uno stipendio abbordabile...*prende 4,5 milioni all'anno*.
> Certo deve essere lui a voler venire da noi...a comunicarlo al Real...a respingere le molteplici richieste che gli piomberebbero addosso...quindi la percentuale per stare larghissimi, è vicina all'1%



E noi ne vorremmo dare altrettanti al diplomando..


----------



## DrHouse (2 Luglio 2017)

Se mi dite che sognare non costa nulla:

Donnarumma
Conti-Musacchio-Romagnoli-Rodriguez
Kessiè-Modric
Calhanoglu-Silva(Bonaventura)-Keita
Belotti

In panchina Donnarumma sr, Calabria, Kjaer, Barba, Gomez, Barreca, Benassi, Badelj, Locatelli, Borini, Bonaventura (Silva), Berardi, Lapadula


----------



## Mr. Canà (2 Luglio 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Continuano i Like lasciati dal centrocampista Madrileno ad ogni post su tutti i social rossoneri .
> Può essere che il giocatore sia Milanista ma fa molto effetto vedere questo "tifo" in modo così ossessivo.
> Ultimo a livello temporale quello di ieri messo ai post su Borini.
> 
> Notizia volutamente messa in news in quando probabilmente non rientra nei piani di mercato rossoneri.



Difficile, difficilissimo che arrivi, anche perché uno degli obiettivi che la stampa spagnola indicava come possibile sostituto, Bernardo Silva, è andato al City. Il mercato però è ancora lungo, pressoché appena iniziato (come a volte sembra che qualcuno dimentichi), e le opportunità possono sorgere in qualsiasi momento.

Magari il suo ciclo a Madrid è finito, non mi sorprenderei però se tornasse da Carletto piuttosto che venire da noi. Quest'anno ha smesso Xabi Alonso, potrebbe essere il croata a prenderne il posto.


----------



## medjai (2 Luglio 2017)

Il suo stipendio non sono 4.5M. Sono più:







Quello è il suo primo contrato. Attualmente percepisce 8M netti.


----------



## Tobi (2 Luglio 2017)

Sarebbe l'acquisto Perfetto. Se la società riuscisse a portare Modric e Belotti a Milanello avremmo una squadra illegale per la serie A


----------



## MissRossonera (3 Luglio 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Continuano i Like lasciati dal centrocampista Madrileno ad ogni post su tutti i social rossoneri .
> Può essere che il giocatore sia Milanista ma fa molto effetto vedere questo "tifo" in modo così ossessivo.
> Ultimo a livello temporale quello di ieri messo ai post su Borini.
> 
> Notizia volutamente messa in news in quando probabilmente non rientra nei piani di mercato rossoneri.



L'ho notato pure io, perché fa male così ai nostri poveri cuori? 
Comunque Locatelli mette sempre like ai post di CR7 e Ramos, offendiamoci! Ahahah!


----------



## 97lorenzo (3 Luglio 2017)

kipstar ha scritto:


> direi che rimarrà un sogno per adesso .... Ma magari più avanti .... I prossimi anni ... Chi lo sa....



a 31 anni quindi o addeso o mai piu


----------



## albydigei (3 Luglio 2017)

97lorenzo ha scritto:


> a 31 anni quindi o addeso o mai piu



Con quella testa può durare fino ai 40, e comunque sarebbe a mani basse il nostro miglior centrocampista... Forse non vi accorgete di chi state parlando. Ok sognare, ma il miglior centrocampista al mondo nel suo miglior momento di sempre non andrebbe mai in una squadra che fa l'europa league e che punta al quarto posto


----------



## 97lorenzo (3 Luglio 2017)

albydigei ha scritto:


> Con quella testa può durare fino ai 40, e comunque sarebbe a mani basse il nostro miglior centrocampista... Forse non vi accorgete di chi state parlando. Ok sognare, ma il miglior centrocampista al mondo nel suo miglior momento di sempre non andrebbe mai in una squadra che fa l'europa league e che punta al quarto posto



non franintendermi lo prenderei subito lo vorrei dai tempi del tottenam


----------



## Aalpacaaa (3 Luglio 2017)

Il like deve metterlo sul contratto. Modric al posto di Montolivo/Biglia, che sogno.


----------



## Casnop (3 Luglio 2017)

vanbasten ha scritto:


> max & fax che aspettate a portarlo a Milano al posto di biglia?
> 
> 
> Un 31enne dopo 5 anni di vittorie a madrid potrebbe anche cercare nuovi stimoli e perchè non fare gli ultimi anni nella squadra che tifa??


È una strepitosa mezzala di regia, i compiti di Biglia al Real sono affidati Casemiro, lui recita in versi con l'altro fine dicitore, tale Kroos... e poi a Torino si chiedono il perché perdono le finali. Già, perché?


----------



## Pitermilanista (3 Luglio 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Continuano i Like lasciati dal centrocampista Madrileno ad ogni post su tutti i social rossoneri .
> Può essere che il giocatore sia Milanista ma fa molto effetto vedere questo "tifo" in modo così ossessivo.
> Ultimo a livello temporale quello di ieri messo ai post su Borini.
> 
> Notizia volutamente messa in news in quando probabilmente non rientra nei piani di mercato rossoneri.



Santo cielo, è semplicemente un tifoso! Si può essere tifosi accesi anche oltre i 30 (io ne sono un esempio), e anche facendo i calciatori professionisti!
Quando Luka aveva 12/13 anni, Boban era al massimo del suo splendore, e il Milan era ciò che Real Madrid e Barcellona sono oggi, a livello di seguito mondiale.

Ciò non vuole dire che ci sia la minima possibilità che venga a giocare da noi, se non a 35 anni; non scherziamo, dai, è il miglior centrocampista del mondo con due giri di vantaggio sul secondo, gioca nel più grande club del mondo e vince la Champions un anno sì e l'altro pure...


----------



## davoreb (3 Luglio 2017)

Magari una piccola speranza per il 2018 con il milan in Champions.


----------



## Milanforever26 (3 Luglio 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Continuano i Like lasciati dal centrocampista Madrileno ad ogni post su tutti i social rossoneri .
> Può essere che il giocatore sia Milanista ma fa molto effetto vedere questo "tifo" in modo così ossessivo.
> Ultimo a livello temporale quello di ieri messo ai post su Borini.
> 
> Notizia volutamente messa in news in quando probabilmente non rientra nei piani di mercato rossoneri.



Immaginiamo un secondo solo lotito che fra una settimana ci chiama Fassone e sbruffone esordisce 
"Bé allora per Biglia, sti 25 milioni dove sono eh? Se lo volete......"
"...Tranquillo Claudio, è tutto a posto, stiamo chiudendo Modric, puoi tenere Biglia e anche Keita"

Immagino l'infarto del Lotirchio...

Comunque sono solo suggestioni..ha un ingaggio impossibile


----------



## bmb (3 Luglio 2017)

Non si scherza con cuori deboli come i nostri.


----------



## The Ripper (3 Luglio 2017)

E' milanista e da quest'anno seguirà molto la squadra in cui militerà il suo amico James Rodriguez


----------



## Symon (3 Luglio 2017)

medjai ha scritto:


> Sfortunatamente adesso i tifosi del Madrid ci vedono come una squadretta. È più come Iniesta e l'Albacete Balompié, i catalani non si inca**ano per vedere come mostra il suo afetto alla squadra della sua terra. Infatti lo guardano come un atto di tenerezza. Perche sanno che l'Albacete non è un pericolo calcistico per loro.
> 
> Magari se andiamo in Champions e continua a farlo, forse si che si possono preoccupare. Ma adesso, abbiamo tanto appeal da recuperare.



Addirittura l'Albacete...siamo messi male allora; Ovviamente visto che sei del posto mi fido della tua considerazione, l'unica cosa che invece c'è da sottolineare, e che imho è molto importante, è che Modric non mette like alla squadra della sua terra, ma alla squadra di cui è tifoso! Per fare sempre un esempio ancora con Bonaventura, lui è originario delle Marche e precisamente di San Severino, se mettesse i like alla squadra del suo paese, o anche della città di cui fà parte quindi alla Maceratese io non avrei nessuna preoccupazione, chiunque è normale tifi la squadra delle sue origini...ma Modric è nato a Zara, e il Milan è la squadra del suo CUORE non delle sue origini, e la cosa è ben diversa....Bonaventura non tornerà mai a giocare nella Maceratese, come Modric non tornerà mai nello Zara...Nel Milan e per affari di cuore, è tutta un'altra storia...


----------



## Il Genio (3 Luglio 2017)

Lui no, magari...

Ma come ho avuto modo di ventilare un paio di mesi fa, sono fermamente convinto che ci sarà un extra budget per un colpo ad effetto da parte dei cinesi.

Quel colpo che ti fa vendere un milione di magliette nel giro di poche ore dall'acquisto.

Vedremo chi sarà


----------



## medjai (3 Luglio 2017)

Symon ha scritto:


> Addirittura l'Albacete...siamo messi male allora; Ovviamente visto che sei del posto mi fido della tua considerazione, l'unica cosa che invece c'è da sottolineare, e che imho è molto importante, è che Modric non mette like alla squadra della sua terra, ma alla squadra di cui è tifoso! Per fare sempre un esempio ancora con Bonaventura, lui è originario delle Marche e precisamente di San Severino, se mettesse i like alla squadra del suo paese, o anche della città di cui fà parte quindi alla Maceratese io non avrei nessuna preoccupazione, chiunque è normale tifi la squadra delle sue origini...ma Modric è nato a Zara, e il Milan è la squadra del suo CUORE non delle sue origini, e la cosa è ben diversa....Bonaventura non tornerà mai a giocare nella Maceratese, come Modric non tornerà mai nello Zara...Nel Milan e per affari di cuore, è tutta un'altra storia...



Era soltanto uno esempio veloce. Ovviamente ci sono differenze. Ecco. Ma intendo che ora per ora, i madridisti non ci vedono come un pericolo. Io come milanista in Spagna ho visto come eravamo la squadra quasi più odiata da loro per essere vicino in Champions (Non puoi immaginare l'odio che avevano al Milan nel 2004-2007 quando abbiamo vinto due champions e perso una finale). Più del Barcellona, che in quel periodo non erano 'nulla' (1 Champions e 16 scudetti). Ma adesso tutti quelli che ogni volta che il Milan perdeva in Champions lo festeggiavano nella mia faccia, mi chiedono cosa sta facendo il Milan per tornare ed hanno voglia di vederci tornare a vincere. Perche non ci vedono come un pericolo, ma con tenerezza e lastima. Ma se adesso Modric esce allo scoperto e dice che vuole andare al Milan, si, sicuramente la cosa sarebbe diversa. Ma sia loro che noi, sappiamo che Modric è attualmente un sogno.


----------



## Lineker10 (3 Luglio 2017)

> Quel colpo che ti fa vendere un milione di magliette nel giro di poche ore dall'acquisto.



Lo penso anche io, anche perchè serve per il reclamato progetto di sviluppo del brand in Cina...



> Comunque sono solo suggestioni..ha un ingaggio impossibile



Prende 6 milioni netti, dunque sarebbe teoricamente abbordabile, ma resta una suggestione... a meno che il Real non voglia cederlo come fece anni fa con Di Maria. Io vedo più probabile Kovacic.


----------



## Milanforever26 (3 Luglio 2017)

Il Genio ha scritto:


> Lui no, magari...
> 
> Ma come ho avuto modo di ventilare un paio di mesi fa, sono fermamente convinto che ci sarà un extra budget per un colpo ad effetto da parte dei cinesi.
> 
> ...



Secondo me invece no.
Era l'idea iniziale...poi si è capito che per il 4° posto andava rifondata del tutto la rosa e si sta lavorando per cambiare 8/9 undecesimi della formazione titolare..

Spazio per colpi TOP non ce n'è..non è credibile un mercato da oltre 200 milioni


----------



## luigi61 (3 Luglio 2017)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Secondo me invece no.
> Era l'idea iniziale...poi si è capito che per il 4° posto andava rifondata del tutto la rosa e si sta lavorando per cambiare 8/9 undecesimi della formazione titolare..
> 
> Spazio per colpi TOP non ce n'è..non è credibile un mercato da oltre 200 milioni



Devi considerare che Mirabelli e Fassone hanno seguito per tanto tempo il Milan Pre closing, quindi la situazione la conoscevano benissimo al momento dell'ingresso ufficiale; Fassone ha subito parlato di rifondazione compreso l'arrivo di 2 top che secondo me è un punto fondamentale per il rilancio legato chiaramente al mercato asiatico e quindi bisognoso "per forza" del colpo ad effetto ; magari non saranno 2 top ma uno lo do al 100% per i motivi prettamente extra calcistici di cui sopra
comunque complimenti alla società, hanno veramente fatto tornare l'entusiasmo dei vecchi tempi


----------



## krull (3 Luglio 2017)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Lo penso anche io, anche perchè serve per il reclamato progetto di sviluppo del brand in Cina...
> 
> 
> 
> Prende 6 milioni netti, dunque sarebbe teoricamente abbordabile, ma resta una suggestione... a meno che il Real non voglia cederlo come fece anni fa con Di Maria. Io vedo più probabile Kovacic.



Ne prende 4.5 Modric....e va per i 32....e non sembrano voler ritoccare l'ingaggio o prolungare...


----------



## medjai (3 Luglio 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> Ne prende 4.5 Modric....e va per i 32....e non sembrano voler ritoccare l'ingaggio o prolungare...



Ne prende 8 netti.


----------



## krull (3 Luglio 2017)

medjai ha scritto:


> Ne prende 8 netti.



Secondo calcio e finanza quest' anno (2016/2017) sono 6 netti, 4.5 l' anno scorso. Non so se è per via di un rinnovo o per un aumento progressivo


----------



## Jino (3 Luglio 2017)

Vuol dire poco e nulla..purtroppo.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (3 Luglio 2017)

medjai ha scritto:


> Ne prende 8 netti.


Su calcio e finanza, stagione 2016/2017 ne porta 6 salario netto


----------

